# need help with THIS light



## howzz1854 (Mar 3, 2014)

Hey guys, 

like many home theater enthusiasts, i've had my share of experimenting with bias lighting. i went through two sets of LED bias light, which both claimed to be D65, but turned out to be 10,000K, one with a Cyan Tint, the other with a blue tint. i have a Xrite i1D3 color meter at home, and the TV is properly calibrated to D65. 

so now all the preface is stated. 

i looked into a more accurate bias lighting solution and came across a company called Ideal-Lume
http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/ideal_lumesb.htm

i almost went ahead and bought the "standard" ideal-lume edition, but came the seller jacked up the price at the last minute, and i personally found it to be outside of my price range. so i decided to build my own kit using the ideal-lume spec as a baseline. 

so i came down to "zoomed Ultrasun" T5 HO, with CRI rating of 98 and D65
http://www.zoomed.com/db/products/E...zOjI6IjI0IjtzOjg6IlNlYXJjaF95IjtzOjI6IjIwIjt9

and to pair it with a Sunblaster T5 HO fixture found on amazon:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00819CXPM/?tag=cpf0b6-20

my worry, and here is where i hope you guys can help me out. i ordered the zoomed ultrasun, and the sunblaster fixture. but my wife brought up a good concern. do these Zoomed Ultra Sun emit a higher than normal UVA/UVB? my recent googling effort has me believe that ALL Fluorescent and CFL bulbs emit some level of UVA. but i couldn't find "how much". and i can't find "how much" the zoomed contains UVA to compare it with the regular everyday Fluorescent or CFL. my goal is to self-build a bias lighting kit for the TV that's exactly D65 with CRI rating of higher than 90, but does not contain higher than normal harmful rays than what you find in everyday lighting. 

i am hoping someone here with a more educated background and help me. 

for additional info, the best wave length info i was able to find on the Zoomed Ultrasun is this: 






and this:





i just don't know if that slight elevation on the 380~400nm wavelength for the Zoomed Ultrasun is enough to raise concern, since i couldn't find a "standard" benchmark for everyday Fluorescent or CFL to compare with.


----------

